

Interspecies Pair (Purr) Programming - lgleason
http://www.polyglotprogramminginc.com/purr-programming-2-0/

======
ScottBurson
Some of you may recall Sleepycat Software, which was in business to support
the open-source Berkeley DB until it was bought by Oracle in 2006. Some years
ago I had occasion to email them about something, and thinking that a company
called Sleepycat Software would still be a one- or two-person enterprise, I
added in the email that I liked their name and, as it happened, I had a kitty
on my lap at that moment.

The reply gave me a chuckle, as it made clear that the company had grown
significantly and that some of the new employees found the name a bit
embarrassing.

Anyway -- one thing I've learned about Purr Programming -- don't let the cat
have the keyboard. Their code never works :-)

~~~
ruggeri
Sleepycat has both the best name and logo ever.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleepycat_Software>

So good...

------
olalonde
Reminds me of rubber duck debugging:
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging>

------
miahi
Reminds of Dan's review (at that time, his site was 90% about hardware &
gadgets): <http://www.dansdata.com/kitten.htm>

------
bitwize
Cats make great bosses. They don't know what exactly you're doing but they
just love to supervise.

------
jpdoctor
> _Allie prefers to not have her own keyboard._

Not my experience at all. Purr programmer would demand to be part of the
process and would lie across my wrists, because she needed to be close to the
action.

Best damn programmer I ever worked with, even though I had to vacuum the
keyboard regularly.

------
mark_l_watson
A little off topic, but: I like to have my small Meyer's Parrot on my shoulder
when I work. Disadvantage of a parrot over a cat is that the parrot will talk
to you.

~~~
lgleason
That's an interesting variation. I never had thought of that! :)

------
Nursie
Heh, I even used to let our cat join in the odd conference call. When she was
new and very talkative, if the meeting was dull I'd just hold the phone out so
she could miaow at people.

Nobody ever mentioned it, though they must have noticed after the first couple
of times...

------
juanbyrge
You are such a weirdo ! Love it !

------
joereger
is duct tape an acceptable facilitator of purr programming? great post...
hilarious!

------
jen_bonnett
Hysterical!

